# Recurve Draw Length Question



## Jwilliams8785 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a bear grizzly 55# recurve at 58". Its draw length is at 28, but my draw length is 32.5. I have been shooting it for a few weeks, but after reading some on this forum im thinking I could end up with a broken bow pretty soon. Is it safe to keep shooting this bow? Any tips for a newbie would be great, thanks.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

That's a pretty long draw length. Dont think it would hurt the bow, but at that draw length I would think a longer bow would be a lot more comfortable...just my opinion. Maybe 62 to 66 inches.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Jwilliams8785 said:


> im thinking I could end up with a broken bow pretty soon.


The older Bears had no draw length restriction according to Bear at the time and plenty of 28" archers shot the very short Kodiak Magnum so a 32.5" draw on a 58" isn't impossible. The thing is a recurve can let go at anytime regardless of length. 

Is it safe to shoot? Yes it is, even if it breaks they tend to just go limp with a loud crack. It might be better to sell it and buy a longer bow but that is up to you. A length of 64" or longer would suit you better, limb length has more to do with it than overall length though.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 32 1/2 inch draw. I think you would enjoy shooting a longer bow. If you have that long of arms, you should be able to carry around a longer bow.


----------



## Jwilliams8785 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am 6 foot 5, and I have an 81 inch wing span (that's being conservative). That gives me a 32.5 inch draw length. The fact that my bow has a 55# draw weight is a little worrisome, but not too much. Being a beginner, I know I need a lighter draw weight, but it's all my local shop had so I took it. I am 25, and was a NCAA discus thrower in track and field, but I believe it doesn't matter how strong you are, that weight for a beginner is tough. I'm trying to work with what I have starting off because I really love my bow and my wife would kill me if I sold it. I've put about 200 shots through it and I'm starting to get decent groups with my arrows. I was just wondering if I could shoot this bow without it blowing up on me. I know if I got a longer bow it would be better, but I have to work with what I have now for the time being. I just love shooting this bow and thoroughly enjoy learning more about trad shooting though this forum. I wear ballistic glasses when I shoot now. Hopefully I won't have my bow blow up on me. That's why I decided to ask you guys if I am asking for trouble shooting a bow with a 28 inch draw length. Keep the replies coming! Thanks


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Depending on the bow, you can pick up about 2 pounds per inch over 28 inches of draw. That would put your bow at about 64 pounds. Good thing you are a weight man 'cause that is a lot of pulling. I have the same draw weight and my sweet spot is obtained with 36 pound limbs, but I was a skinny distance runner and high jumper...and not even close to NCAA quality. As you probably understand from the years of training you have done, it is all about learning the technique and that is easier to do with a lighter bow. Olympic style archers often train with very light bows so that they can focus on form and refine the release. Getting a clean release with a light bow takes a very good touch. My bows have hung together really well dispite my long draw length. I had an English longbow and an ILF bow explode on me. The shrapnel got me an inch above both eyes and an inch below my left eye. I wore safety glasses the first time I tested my 75 inch 53 pound pyramid bow. It took me a couple of days of pulling to get the nerve to take it to full draw. A longer bow is important if you have a long draw. They are also more comfortable to pull and a pleasure to shoot. I shoot 70 inch bows but can easily go to 72 inches. Matt Potter is another long draw guy. He shoots a 72 inch bow.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

With a long shooting session, a 32.5" draw length and a 58" recurve should give one noticeable finger pinch.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Night Wing said:


> With a long shooting session, a 32.5" draw length and a 58" recurve should give one noticeable finger pinch.


An option is to go to 2 fingers like we do with compound finger bows. I have seen finger shooters go to one finger. That would be hard with a recurve. I shoot a 48 inch compound finger bow set to 31 inches of draw, which is the max that it goes. I have no problem shooting with three fingers unless I amn string walking. I can't imagine pulling a 58 inch bow with my draw length, which is the same as Jwilliams.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

A Grizzly bow at 55# @ 28" is going to be around 64#-68.5# @ 32.5". That's a lot of weight for a two finger draw.


----------



## 187 BOWHUNTER (Feb 13, 2011)

Jwilliams8785 said:


> I have a bear grizzly 55# recurve at 58". Its draw length is at 28, but my draw length is 32.5. I have been shooting it for a few weeks, but after reading some on this forum im thinking I could end up with a broken bow pretty soon. Is it safe to keep shooting this bow? Any tips for a newbie would be great, thanks.


Are you shooting the bow well? Do you like the bow? If so just keep shootin it.


----------



## Jwilliams8785 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ya I think I'll keep to the 3 finger draw. The bow weight is a little too heavy for 2 finger. I believe I am shooting the bow well. I don't have a problem drawing it to where it needs to be, elbow is back and shoulder blades close together. I'll keep the bow I have, but later down the road i'll probly buy another recurve with longer limbs and a lighter draw weight thats able to be taken down. One positive about the bow is that the arrows are pretty fast. There's very little arrow drop from 10 yards going back to 20.


----------

